# Antec VP550P 550 W - Is it good enough?



## agmons (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am building a new pc system for multi-use purpose (causal use, gaming and graphical editing) and with a strict budget.

My final spec. are:

CPU: Intel i5 2500K
M/B: Asus P8Z68-V
Fan: Antec Kohler H2O 620
RAM: 2X4Gb G.skill 1333
GPU: ATI Sapphire HD6950 2Gb
HD: 3x sata2 drives (7200)
PCI WNIC
DVD/RW drive
And probably 2 extra case fans (120mm)

The question is: would the "Antec VP550P 550 W" be good enough for the system? I know it got excellent review here.

I originally wanted to go with a 700W thermaltake litepower PSU, but the seller at the store who seems like a real expert said that he strongly doesn't recommend the thermaletake and suggested I go with (for almost the same price) "Antec VP550P 550 W"

Please help me out here,
Thanks a lot


----------



## arnoo1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Lol that dude that recommand you that psu is a idiot, i would lever use a 550 watt with a 6950
And tt is really good my tt tough power 700 watt is still rocking after 3,5years
I should get a decent a brand 650w+ psu


----------



## redeye (Jan 19, 2012)

*the short answer is...*

no, seasonic or enermax...(ad warning?)  imo. the seasonic x-series FTW.  enermax is also awesome, but i believe that they emit a very slight electronic whine.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 19, 2012)

arnoo1 said:


> Lol that dude that recommand you that psu is a idiot, i would lever use a 550 watt with a 6950
> And tt is really good my tt tough power 700 watt is still rocking after 3,5years
> I should get a decent a brand 650w+ psu



please stop giving advice, it makes you look foolish and ignorant on subjects


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 19, 2012)

agmons said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am building a new pc system for multi-use purpose (causal use, gaming and graphical editing) and with a strict budget.
> 
> ...



while either PSU would work, you would be pushing that antec a lot and techpower did state in their review how the antec fan makes a lot of noise.  I personally would pass on either PSU but I'm guessing in your market you have little choice.  Of the two I would pick the lesser of the two mediocre PSU and go with the thermaltake.  

as for the idiot who thinks you can't run the 6950 off a 550w unit, I ran the an OC phenom II x4 and GTX560ti (which uses more power then the 6950) off an antec TPN 550w.  His lack of PSU knowledge fails to realize 12v amps are more important to a PSU then a "claimed" power rating.  

actual power used by a gaming system with the AMD 6950 is 320w at load and less then 300w during gaming.

CPU: 	Intel Core i7-920 @ 3.33GHz
Motherboard: 	Asus Rampage II Extreme
Chipset Drivers: 	Intel 9.1.1.1015 (Intel)
Hard Disk: 	OCZ Summit (120GB)
Memory: 	Patriot Viper DDR3-1333 3 x 2GB (7-7-7-20)


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 19, 2012)

Neither of the two are good choices to be honest. If you haven't bought any of the parts yet, you should go with a slightly cheaper board, as well as air-cooling that is good already but still cheaper than the H2O 620. Then add your savings from that to increase your budget for the PSU.


----------



## agmons (Jan 22, 2012)

*Thank you all for your help*

I ended up going with the Antec VP550P and finished building my new system. It works beautifully and to my surprise very silently, though I haven't fully stressed it yet (only ran a passmark 06 benchmark). funny thing is when I fired-up the system for the first time it was so quite I thought I forgot to connect something 

So thanks for the help for the most of you (some may want to *relax *of the advice giving).
added some pictures of the new system.

Best to all of you.


----------



## codewalker (Apr 5, 2012)

*Followup*

Just like to ask how your system is going. Did you encounter any problems? We almost have identical specs and am planning to replace my PSU with that same Antec model.


----------



## claylomax (Apr 5, 2012)

It's a very good power supply, enjoy your system.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks perfectly fine to me, as long as you are not gunning for the highest overclock while maxing on Furmark.


----------



## agmons (Apr 9, 2012)

*System is working great*



codewalker said:


> Just like to ask how your system is going. Did you encounter any problems? We almost have identical specs and am planning to replace my PSU with that same Antec model.



The system has super performance and is really quite even when I run "heavy" games on max such as BF3.

hope you will enjoy your system as well

Thanks


----------

